# 7.5 in V6 Birds ?



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

I've read that the '75-up V6 X-bodies had the 7.5 rear end. A guy on another forum says he thinks he has a 7.5 in his V6 '81 Bird.

I've always heard that all '71-'81 Birds had the 8.5. 

So, my question is: Did the 7.5 rear ever come in any 2nd gen Birds ???


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Pulled factory posi's and select hsgs for both body styles for r/e builds for nearly 2 decades in high volume yards. No factory installed 7.5 rears in late 70's-81 F body's.
The 7.5 X body rears started showing up in '76 models, though some 8.5 X body drivetrain combo's still received the 8.5 X body rear through the '79 year model.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, thanks for the info. That means that if this guy has a 7.5, somebody welded the leaf spring brackets, in the correct place for his '81 Bird. 

I posted some 8.5 ID pics. So, I figure that when he checks it, he'll find it to be an 8.5. But, hey, stranger things have happened. I bought a '74 Vent bracket car, which the guy said had a "10-bolt". The car was in another state, so I just assumed he meant it had an 8.5 like what came in it--WRONG ! It was a Chevy 8.2. But, it ran high 11's for him, and 7.30's in the 1/8 mile for me, without any problems. So, I suppose they are not quite as weak as I thought.


----------

